# Employer ID?



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Am I suppose to have one?
What is it?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Your social security number.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Terri Lee said:


> Am I suppose to have one?
> What is it?


Are you asking about filling in info about a 1099? If so, the ID number of the issuer may be what your looking for, and it's there with their name near the top of the form.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------

